# Can we win 62 or better?



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We have a little over two months left and I only see around 7 tough games.

Our current winnning percentage is: .768

We have 26 games left. In order to win 62 games we need to go 19 and 7 or .730

To set a new franchise record we need to go 20 and 6 or .769


Notes:
-We have 4 back to back game sets left
-We play the top 10 teams 7 times
-We play the top 5 teams 5 times


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

There are posibilities to win 62 games, but the most important thing is playoffs and the tittle...


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> February
> Tue 27 @ Indiana WIN
> Wed 28 @ Philadelphia WIN
> 
> ...


This is what I see... 66-16 record.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to WildbyNature:

Why you think that we gonna loose all 4 matches against mavs and Jazz??? I think that we gonna beat Mavs once time and Jazz too... So I think that there gonna be some unpredictable looses...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't care about an insane amount of wins the regular season as much. Sure, it looks nice, but it's not everything. 

I like the fact that some of you are actually starting discussions. It's been getting pretty boring here. Though, I am glad we don't analyze every single freaking thing that happens in a game like other boards. Gets ridiculous.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> to WildbyNature:
> 
> Why you think that we gonna loose all 4 matches against mavs and Jazz??? I think that we gonna beat Mavs once time and Jazz too... So I think that there gonna be some unpredictable looses...



well, I do not see the Suns going undefeated the rest of the way, so i chose the somewhat predictable looses...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't care about an insane amount of wins the regular season as much. Sure, it looks nice, but it's not everything.



Yeah its a title I care about. But the WCC is the title, and there are a bunch of dangerous teams in the West besides the Mavs (Spurs, Rockets, Jazz, maybe Nuggets...). I'd rather go through as little of the dangerous teams as possible bby getting the 1st place record, and right now... with the way the Mavs are playing, looks unlikely.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Wild by Nature:

Yeah playing against Dallas is lower chance to win, but I think that we gonna get one victory against them... I predict that we will loose one match to Rockets, Clippers (cause it gonna be last match and D'Antoni will keep key players on the bench)...


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

To Phoenix32,

OK lets look at the Suns losing to LAC, DAL, and HOU.

*PHOENIX SUNS*
February 
Wed 28 @ Philadelphia WIN 

March
Fri 02 vs Indiana WIN 
Sun 04 vs LA Lakers WIN
Wed 07 vs Charlotte WIN
Fri 09 vs New Orleans WIN
Mon 12 vs Houston WIN
Wed 14 @ Dallas LOSS (If a WIN, then a 12 Game Winning streak continues.)
Fri 16 vs Detroit WIN
Sat 17 @ Denver WIN 
Tue 20 vs Minnesota WIN 
Thu 22 vs Sacramento WIN
Sun 25 @ Sacramento WIN
Mon 26 vs Memphis WIN
Thu 29 @ Golden State WIN 
Fri 30 vs Denver WIN

April
Sun 01 vs Dallas WIN 
Tue 03 @ Memphis WIN 
Thu 05 @ San Antonio WIN 
Fri 06 @ New Orleans WIN
Sun 08 @ LA Lakers WIN
Wed 11 vs Seattle WIN
Fri 13 vs LA Lakers WIN
Sat 14 @ Utah WIN (Suns become "First Team to have 3 15+ Winning streaks in the same season", How about that Dallas???)
Mon 16 @ Houston LOSS
Tue 17 vs LA Clippers LOSS


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a Suns follower but I do enjoy watching them play. As a Piston fan I would hope they have learned something from what Detroit did last season. Don't worry about going for a hugh record because in the end, you will end up seeing a negative effect in the playoffs. Keep the guys fresh and healthy and do just enough to get the seed. I would rather be healthy and ready to play in the 2nd or 3rd seed then be the top team but beat to hell


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to WildByNature:

Sometimes predict looses isn't easy... You can loose in very strange situations... Maybe my choise of losts isn't good...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm sorry, but i have to correct something, it's driving me nuts. I know you guys are only 16, but loose refers to a tooth or your mom (ooooooooohhhhhh!!!!) whereas lose refers to Dallas, SA, Utah, Hou, LAL, Den, and whoever the 8th seed is. The Suns have 13 losses, but will not suffer another loss to Dallas. Cool.

I hope that the Spurs don't overtake Utah, so that Cuban STILL gets screwed in the playoff seedings. Also, the Suns will take the 'ship this year!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to IceMan:

I am not 16 yo... I am 19...


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Not with the way we played last night we can't. PHILLY? Come on.

I think we'll end with 60 or 61, unless something goes wrong. We won't go almost undefeated throughout the last games in the season.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Jammin:

I aghree with you, that Suns won't reach this number of victories if they gonna play like in past 2 games...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm really more concerned as to how far the team will go in the playoffs. Right now, it looks like Dallas will finish best in the west, but if the Suns can do like the Colts in the NFL and play good defense in the playoffs as opposed to doing so in the season they could just pull it off.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

19-7? that's a cakewalk for these suns..


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

cima said:


> 19-7? that's a cakewalk for these suns..


No, the Suns will finish with that if the Mavs keep their winning ways, once the 1st seed is untouchable, he will rest his starters, and without Steve Nash and their subpar bench, 19-7 isn't as easy as it would be a month ago.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

76767 said:


> No, the Suns will finish with that if the Mavs keep their winning ways, once the 1st seed is untouchable, he will rest his starters, and without Steve Nash and their subpar bench, 19-7 isn't as easy as it would be a month ago.



Bench?

That word isn't located in D'Antoni's vocabulary.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^You kidding? We have 3 players on the bench that are critical for our finals push.

Barbosa - WE NEED.
Kurt Thomas - NEED for post defense and gritty work.
James jones - again, we need him if hes making shots.

And most of the rest of our bench COULD go off for 20+ pts if they got a chance... especially on other teams. Like Marcus Banks, Jalen Rose etc.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think we can win 62 or better but I don't really care. After the dismal February (by this year's Suns standards), I've kinda lost interest in the remaining games. I think the Mavs are pretty much unstoppable right now and are a lock for the number one seed. Unless we stumble really badly, we should be good for the number 2 spot. There are a few important games coming but otherwise, I'm just waiting for the playoffs. I think this year the playoffs will be very interesting... to say the least.


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me, a record does not mean a ring. As long as we can rest up for playoffs, and just be 2nd seeded to Dallas, we should be ok. Let's finish off the reason of the season first. One game at a time.


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> I'm really more concerned as to how far the team will go in the playoffs. Right now, it looks like Dallas will finish best in the west, but if the Suns can do like the Colts in the NFL and play good defense in the playoffs as opposed to doing so in the season they could just pull it off.


Yea sorta like what i'm thinking. No body gave colts a chance and in the playoffs they really showed up.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Honestly I'll say 62-20, or 63-19.


----------

